# Intake manifold



## 45K40 (Oct 21, 2005)

What are the torque specs for 01 KA24DE intake manifold and fuel rail?

45K40


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

45K40 said:


> What are the torque specs for 01 KA24DE intake manifold and fuel rail?
> 
> 45K40


intake manifold 12-14 ft/lbs
fuel rail 144-168 in/lbs

Gene


----------



## 45K40 (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, Gene,

45K40


----------

